# Buffalo woman stabbed in eye in gay-bashing incident



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2010)

*Buffalo woman stabbed in eye in gay-bashing incident*



> *Woman leaving club on New Year's Eve is stabbed in her right eye during attack*
> 
> 
> A Buffalo woman was stabbed in her right eye after she and two friends were attacked by  two gay-bashing women outside a downtown club following a New Year's Eve celebration.
> ...


http://www.buffalonews.com/home/story/913251.html

*Related Story*
*Gay harassment, bias crimes often go unreported
*


> The latest report of the National Coalition of Anti-Violence Programs, which has chronicled  anti-gay violence for more than a decade, documented 29 murder victims and 216 serious  injuries that required medical attention. The total number of victims was 2 percent higher  than in 2007.
> Most disturbing, according to experts, is an increase in the severity of the crimes.
> "None of them are acceptable, but when you get into mutilation and murder, it's a whole  other category," said Sklar.


http://www.buffalonews.com/home/story/917816.html


----------



## grydth (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully the assailants will spend next New Year's Eve in the concrete hotel.

Amazing that anyone who would assault and maim a complete stranger actually feels superior.


----------

